# Baby Class Steam Knob popped up and leaking



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

This morning I was steaming some milk as usual and as I turned the knob to full steam it seamed to take more twists and usual.

After a few seconds there was a small popping sound and the knob popped up a couple of millimeters and there was a bit of a leak - not a load, but obviously something awry.

It seemed possibly like there is a seal/gasket gone there.

There is a screw under the knob if you remove it, but that doesn't release the top panel for me to check.

Any ideas/advice?

TIA

Lewis.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The screw holds the steam valve / cock to it's support bracket. To access the steam valve you will need to almost completely disasemble the machine. The bracket and valve are inside the case comprised by the front and sides and top of the machine.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Your cam had worked loose. 2mm grub screw. Remove lid. Screw spindle back in, reset cam so it faces left.


----------



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies - I'm not sure how to remove the "lid" but I'll take a look and let you know.


----------



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Your cam had worked loose. 2mm grub screw. Remove lid. Screw spindle back in, reset cam so it faces left.


Excellent, thanks Mark this was exactly the issue.

For those less savvy like myself:

- do this at your own risk, I'm clearly no expert -

To remove the lid there are 3 screws - one under the steam knob and two at the back, seated in recesses once you remove the water reservoir.

The one on the top looks a little larger than the back ones so I was careful not to mix them up.

If you remove these screws and the top panel comes off revealing more of the cam (almost circular spindle with a flat edge) that holds the steam knob.

On the cam there is a collar with a bar that stops the cam (and therefore the steam knob) turning too far; this is held in place by the small grub screw.

I'd obviously been too heavy handed turning the steam knob and the collar had loosened and no longer stopped the cam, so as I mentioned in my original post the knob took more turns than usual.

This meant that the whole spindle popped out and the steam escaped out of the hole where it was seated.

As Mark said I screwed the spindle back in and re-tightened the collar in the correct place with the grub screw.

I tried it with just facing the flat of the cam to the left, but that didn't work as turning the knob didn't release the steam, so I made sure of the correct position by steaming with the lid off and the cam loose and tightened it against the stop when I knew the valve was closed.

Beware the spindle gets very hot!


----------

